
Andrew Yang's Data Dividend Isn't Radical, It's Useless - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/935358/andrew-yangs-data-dividend-isnt-radical-its-useless
======
Nevermark
For property rights for personal data to mean anything, the default needs be
that data starts out as private.

Default interactions need to be _technically_ stripped of anything that ties
them together, and exclude any information not necessary for the individual
transaction whether it is a search or purchase, and _legally_ , nothing should
be stored that isn't necessary without opt-in.

If someone wants to install surveillance software from advertisers or whoever,
and be paid for that, then they can opt-in. I don't see this being a big
market, but if it is, on a transparent opt-in basis it would be legitimate.

